
Ask HN: Worst response you ever got from a customer or lead? - zxcvvcxz
What&#x27;s the worst response&#x2F;outcome you&#x27;ve ever gotten during your sales process, or perhaps with an existing customer?<p>How did you learn and overcome from the experience? What did you do differently in the future?
======
mkempe
"is it free?"

